# Boylston Academy MA



## harperdanny1234

Hello, 

I’m just here trying to find out some information about the academy. I know things are different this time around but was looking for advice or anything of that nature. Thank you for the feedback. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RTBeast

The part-time or FT academy? Either way it's your typical MA police academy.. aka nothing too difficult.. for the most part.


----------



## harperdanny1234

Full time academy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel98

Nothing special or different about it, just a regular MA academy.


----------

